# Anyone else have a cat bed on their bed? lol



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Originally it was just temporarily, but i put simbas bed up on my bed (i like to sleep with pillows on my feet, but the other side was available).... he loves it up there. lol. It never got used at the foot of my bed but on the floor, but he seems to love it on the foot of my bed, actually on my bed. lol.

Baby Boo has herself quite the nest right now downstairs, on top of the recliner which has a fluffy blanket on top of it. shes always been afraid of my bed (waterbed) and also afraid of the cat door that goes into my room.... but he seems to be enjoying his little corner. now that his food is at the foot of my bed ill probably just leave his bed on mine. lol. (hes the only guy im sharing a bed with right now lmao).


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I have had a cat bed on the bed. When my husband was working away for weeks at a time I had one on the bed as Kiki loves sleeping in these. Also it keeps them contained to a space, otherwise as Lulu does she can spread out and take over 3/4 of the bed leaving me clinging to the side


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

the cat bed IS my bed. ha ha! in fact 3/4 of it is covered in blankets and pillows and towels that are specifically meant for Angel. sometimes i'll come in to lie down and she'll just be smack dab in the center of the bed all stretched out so i gotta squirm my way onto a narrow edge and hope she moves over so i don't fall off. i am SUCH a cat slave!

angel has never really liked actual cat beds unfortunately. just mine!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Im glad im not the only one with a "cat space" on my bed! lol. 

it really is amazing how a little cat can take up 3/4 of a (human) bed if they stretch the right way! sometimes mind boggling! lol


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

I do...It's Charli's. Since she was a wee one, she has been sleeping with us in a little bed right next to my head. LOL She comes to bed with us and stays all night. Sometimes I wake up and she's wandering a bit, but she is always back before we rise, and she always follows us to bed at night...cutest kitty! It's the same bed, same spot, since she was teeny tiny. Now, if one of the other kitties goes in it before she does, she sits there, glares, they move, in she goes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have 3 folded super soft fuzzy blankets folded up on the bed. 2 are on the other 1/3 of the king size bed and the third is always by my head, for MowMow to knead while he settles himself to sleep.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

My cats are kind of finicky about their sleeping spaces and since they have plenty of other options available, I've never really tried investing in a cat bed.

Especially since my bed IS their bed.  I do, however, try to leave space for my kitties at night. I like it nice and toasty so they don't seem to come in until it's almost time for me to wake up, but Scamper and Robin are there with me when I wake up almost every morning. So they have their space at the end of the bed, and my leg pillow usually ends up strewn somewhere around the bottom, edge, or half-way off the bed, which Scamper usually lays on.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Cat bed? Heck the whole bed is a cat bed. One sleeps at my side and the other on my feet. The third one sleeps at my wife's feet or sometimes on top of her.


----------

